# Gaming Pc build... is it good?



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Cpu: Intel Core i5 4570 Haswell 3.2Ghz 6MB L3 Cache s1150 - Box
Mother Board: Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H LGA1150, Intel H87, DDR3 1600, 2xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI
Ram:G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz SNIPER Edition Dual Channel CL9-9-9-24 (Low Voltage)
Gpu: Asus GTX760 2GB GDDR5 DX11 2xDVI HDMI DP PCI-E (Seems awesome)
Hdd: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA III WD1002FAEX
Optical Drive:LG DVD±RW GH24NS x24 Black SATA OEM (X2)
PSU: (I need Help Choosing)
Case: NZXT Phantom 410
Monitor: Dell E2213H 21.5'' Monitor With LED
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Multilanguage OEM

So tell me what you think. how will it handle games such as Battlefield 3,4 a Crysis 1,2,3 Etc..

Also again about the Power supply i need help choosing 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

The build looks solid if you have no plans to doing any OC'ing.

as for the PSU- XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI...  $15 off w/ promo code COMPNTSAL21, ends 7/29 $30.00 mail-in rebate means it'll cost a total of $50


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

well i think ill change GPU for the MSI 760 twin frozr. ive always loved MSI as for Psu thanks though i dont mind prices


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

For no overclocking, looks fine to me too (you do not have a K CPU, and eventually that platform will not be able to overclock non K CPUs). 

Can you afford an SSD? Get one. Seriously.

I would also up your GPU to a 770. 760 is a solid card, however you are looking to play future games well... the 770 would be my choice there. 

650W is a bit much for his system even if he could overclock the CPU to the moon (same with GPU), but the deal on it is the same as the one I would suggest anyway... (a quality 500W PSU would EASILY do the job on that sytem, even overclocked).


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

alright then. im aware that the CPU cant be overclocked besides the motherboard im choosing isnt exactly overclock material


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

is this SSD good? Crucial m4 CT064M4SSD2 64GB SSD MLC SATA III not for all stuff just OS and MABYE another thing


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

WE know that... but you asked the question so we answered it in case you did not know.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah lol. one last thing, you mentiond 500W is enough so how about Antec Earth watts 550W Platinum? it seems good to me..


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> yeah lol. one last thing, you mentiond 500W is enough so how about Antec Earth watts 550W Platinum? it seems good to me..



As long as it has the required plugs sure


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> as for Psu thanks though i dont mind prices



Well that doesn't mean you need to spend more than you actually have too. Like Earthdog said, 500 watts would be plenty for that build, but that PSU at $50 is a awesome deal that will give you years of reliable use.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

lol why wouldnt it


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

personally, I'd take the XFX I suggested purely because of it's single 12v rail compared to the Antec's four 12v rails.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

i have no idea what you just said about the 12v rails but ok, sure. 
I am not what they call a specialist at most of these things


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

if you get an xfx PSU theres a diagram on the box explaining the single rail lol and theyre brilliant quality power supplies.

and i would recommend a 770 over the 760.

also an SSD paired with a decent cpu is pure speed magic!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

a PSU's amperage is delivered by it's 12 volt rails. The more rails a PSU has, the more it's amperage is split between the rails. When you use a PSU with multiple rails, as your hooking up it's connections, which are split up between the different rails, you need to insure you you don't connect too much to one rail while not having enough connected to another rail. Especially with 4 rails in a 550 watt PSU and limited connections, it can be difficult to do. Honestly, I don't think I've ever heard of a "quality" 550 watt PSU having 4 rails before. But with a single 12 volt rail PSU, you don't have that issue.


Taken from TPU's PSU guide-



> Rails: While many psu's are multi rail, it is better to get a single rail system because with a single rail, the psu can transfer 100% of the 12v output of the psu to the computer, whereas in a multi rail system, you can face up to 30% distribution loss due to underutilized rails. lets say for example lets say rail 12vr2 is assigned to work for the cpu, and lets say the rail carries 17Amps of power, but the cpu only uses 7A of power, that 10amps in lost, whereas in a single rail system, the system draws from only one rail so the power loss is not there. also, lets say you have a grafix card that required 20A, but the rail its using is 17A, you have instability and problems like that, thats why for a sli/crossfire system, you definently want a single rail psu, because everything draws from the single rail, which has all the power of the psu. whereas if you're trying to sli/crossfire on a quad rail system, which has like power of the psu split up, that 1/4 of the power of the psu might not be able to power the sli/crossfire grafix cards.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39758


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

awesome, if this were possible i would do this. (if 400W was enough)
Seasonic fanless Platinum X 400w lol 
but im thinking of SLI in the future so this kinda changes things. if i want to add another 760 how many Watts do i need? im guessing over 650.

Edit___~~~
im also thinking of downgrading CPU for budget reasons ive noticed something fishy.
would 3570 be ok or 4430?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> awesome, if this were possible i would do this. (if 400W was enough)
> Seasonic fanless Platinum X 400w lol
> but im thinking of SLI in the future so this kinda changes things. if i want to add another 760 how many Watts do i need? im guessing over 650.
> 
> ...



3570
750W Bronze PSU minimum for SLI (check for 4 x 6pin PCI-E power), 850w recommended
Samsung 840 Basic or Crucial M4 SSD
760 owns price performance, though 770's are reasonably priced right now if you can afford it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

if you plan on doing SLI in the future, I'd suggest getting atleast a 750 watt model. Personally, I'd get the same PSU I currently have in my 2600k system for $78 after mail-in rebate- http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffi...vpn=P1-750X-XXB9&manufacture=XFX&promoid=1275

The 3570 is about 10% slower than the 4670, and is still a very good and fast CPU. You'll need a socket 1155 motherboard for the 3570 though. I'd suggest the AsRock Z77 Extreme3 for $91 from newegg- ASRock Z77 Extreme3 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg...


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

A Z77? isnt the Z series for overclocking ? or is it just plainly awesome.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> awesome, if this were possible i would do this. (if 400W was enough)
> Seasonic fanless Platinum X 400w lol
> but im thinking of SLI in the future so this kinda changes things. if i want to add another 760 how many Watts do i need? im guessing over 650.
> 
> ...


A quality 650W PSU is plenty for a 2x 660ti's and your CPU overclocked.

THe 660ti is 170W, + 10% more for overclocking = 368W for the GPUs overclocked to the max. That leaves 200+ watts for the CPU/mobo/etc. PLENTY. 

Let me put this in perspective... with a 4GHz 3770K and 2 7970's, I pulled 535W at the wall while running 3DMark 11 (peak value).

Z77 can overclock, yes. 

If you are building new... go Haswell. no reason to build on a dead platform.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

i wrote it twice?! dang.. anyways.
a Seasonic 660W X series Gold is good for 2X 760's? Great!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> If you are building new... go Haswell. no reason to build on a dead platform.



Z87 is also a dead platform. No more processors apart from the low end, so it is just as dead as Z77



Asus7950DCII said:


> Z77? isnt that for overclocking? or is that for the SLI setup? (guess so)
> how about Windows 7 homepremium instead of pro? i dont think ill ever need more than 16GB ram. right?



Yes Z77 is for overclocking, but the VRM's and board quality is arguably better, and you're more likely to get sli/xfire support on a Z77 board.
650w would work for sli/xfire, but I dont recommend it. You might not draw the full PSU's load, but you should *not aim to fully load a PSU*, its just killing your power efficiency. 750w minimum.
Between a 4670 and a 3570, you will notice ZERO difference in games except in RTS like Total War Shogun. Even then, the difference is negligible.
The only difference people will inevitably argue with is with benchmarks. Yes the 4670 is better in benchmarks, but nothing more. OP isnt benchmarking.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> go Haswell. no reason to build on a dead platform.



Unless it will allow the OP to have a faster computer for less money. Socket 1150 Z87 is just as dead as socket 1155 Z77. I have heard no plans of anything faster than the 4770 being planned for Z87. A 3570 is still considered a very fast CPU. If a 3570 can be had for $100 less than a haswell system, and is only 10% slower, why wouldn't the OP opt for Z77? I would.

The Asrock Z77 Extreme3 is just a good budget minded motherboard that is capable of OCíng. That doesn't mean you have to OC with it, but you would have the option in the future. The 3570 may not be a unlocked CPU meant for OCíng, but it can still be OCéd with BLK OCíng.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Z87 is also a dead platform. No more processors apart from the low end, so it is just as dead as Z77


There will be a haswell refresh on s1150.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> There will be a haswell refresh on s1150.



And what difference is that going to make to my manshoot games? Is it going to give me 20 extra FPS? No. A better GPU is.
Like i said, OP is gaming, not benchmarking. Haswell is only better in RTS and benchmarking.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> There will be a haswell refresh on s1150.



source?


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Im lost. but from what i understand so far, i should go for a Z77 and a 3570(K MAYBE)
the dead platform things i dont understand


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> Im lost. but from what i understand so far, i should go for a Z77 and a 3570(K MAYBE)
> the dead platform things i dont understand



Dead Platform means Intel isn't making anymore CPU's for it. That's all that means.

If you can afford it, definently get the 3570k over the regular 3570. Even if you don't plan to OC now, two years from now you would have the ability to crank the 3570k up to around 4.5 ghz, meaning it will be fast enough for your uses of it for a longer period of time.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> Im lost. but from what i understand so far, i should go for a Z77 and a 3570(K MAYBE)
> the dead platform things i dont understand



Sorry for this.
A dead platform is a socket such as 1155, 1150, which will recieve no more compatibility with future processors that are released. So if the 5xxx series from Intel comes out, it wont be on Z87, the same as the 4xxx isnt on Z77, its on a new socket, Z87.
A 3570K is a very nice CPU, by all standards.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

oh.. who cares? the processors are Good enough as is


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> is this SSD good? Crucial m4 CT064M4SSD2 64GB SSD MLC SATA III not for all stuff just OS and MABYE another thing



I think you gonna hate yourself for going with a 64GB SSD. I recommend you go with the HDD this time, save up some money, and buy a 128MB or bigger SDD a few months later (don't need to be super-expensive high end one, the difference between a reliable SSD (of any kind) and a HDD is simply night and day).


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> I think you gonna hate yourself for going with a 64GB SSD. I recommend you go with the HDD this time, save up some money, and buy a 128MB or bigger SDD a few months later (don't need to be super-expensive high end one, any difference between a reliable SSD (of any kind) and a HDD is simply night and day).



I missed this, but yeah, dont get a 60GB SSD, bad choice. Save and get 120GB. 60GB disappears fast.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

ok


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

I also agree about the 60gb SSD. My first SSD was 60 gb, I was very limited as to how many programs I could install on it because of it's small size.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's get some PSU information straight. In no way shape or form would one remotely NEED a 750W PSU for 2 660ti's overclocked to the max and a 3570k/3770k/4570k/4770k overclocked to 4.5GHz. As far as not running a PSU at 100% I agree, and a 650W PSU, as I mentioned before, it wouldnt be close either. 

For reference, here is the efficiency rating on that XFX that was posted earlier: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=184

As you can see the difference between test 3 and test 5 is 2%. You wont even notice that on your power bill. That said, you arent running it at test 5 levels in the first place (again see previous post on wattages for the card and CPU). 

As far as Haswell having another CPU coming down the pike, tick-tock, tick-tock, and here is a link: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...p_for_2013_2014_Timeframe_Gets_Published.html

120GB SSD or bust. 

EDIT: Here is a another quality 650W PSU... check out its efficiency differences between test 3/4/5: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=332


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll give you some advice, and I'm going to get raged at by every enthusiast elitist on here for it.
Dont listen to people trying to sell you their snake oil and wolf tickets about processors.
The biggest and best processor isnt going to give you any more performance in games over an average high end processor, except in BENCHMARKS WHICH ARENT GAMES. Most processors at the high end are within the same bracket of FPS, because most games except RTS games are GPU driven.



EarthDog said:


> For reference, here is the efficiency rating on that XFX that was posted earlier: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...tory3&reid=184
> 
> As you can see the difference between test 3 and test 5 is 2%. You wont even notice that on your power bill



XFX PSU's are surprisingly solid performers, most people in my town get the XFX PSU's


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

The point isnt more FPS its about getting the best you can/want to afford and having at least a chance to 'drop in' an upgrade, regardless if the performance increases will be small. 

I am more than sure the OP would be happy with IB as well and save some money. But come upgrade time, its scrap it all, versus at least there will be an option on Haswell is my thinking.

Snake oil... ROFLAMO.. seriously... you chavs are funneh!



> XFX PSU's are surprisingly solid performers, most people in my town get the XFX PSU's


Nobody here knocked on the quality...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> As far as Haswell having another CPU coming down the pike, tick-tock, tick-tock, and here is a link: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...p_for_2013_2014_Timeframe_Gets_Published.html



I also see Z97 being released at the sametime. Hmm, new chipset for new CPU, just like Z77 and IvyBridge? Meaning to get all the performance gains from the refreshed Haswells, you'll need a new MB. So while socket 1150 may not be intirely dead, Z87 is.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> The point isnt more FPS its about getting the best you can/want to afford and having at least a chance to 'drop in' an upgrade, regardless if the performance increases will be small.
> 
> I am more than sure the OP would be happy with IB as well and save some money. But come upgrade time, its scrap it all, versus at least there will be an option on Haswell is my thinking.
> 
> Snake oil... ROFLAMO.. seriously... you chavs are funneh!



Like I said, elitist rage.

Most people buy an entire PC, and then after a few years, scrap the MoBO and processor and buy new. I've never bought a socket board and then upgraded the CPU to something 1% better a year down the line. IVB will do for a few years to come, by then the OP will likely overhaul the MoBo, Processor, and maybe a bunch more stuff.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

why not just the CPU and mother board? and Gpu if needed.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> why not just the CPU and mother board? and Gpu if needed.



I wouldnt tell you what or when to upgrade, thats up to your personal standards as to when the system stops performing as well as you want it to


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Like I said, elitist rage.
> 
> Most people buy an entire PC, and then after a few years, scrap the MoBO and processor and buy new. I've never bought a socket board and then upgraded the CPU to something 1% better a year down the line. IVB will do for a few years to come, by then the OP will likely overhaul the MoBo, Processor, and maybe a bunch more stuff.


No rage here sir.. just informing the OP of all of his options so he can make the most informed decision for himself. I buy the best I can/want to afford.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I am more than sure the OP would be happy with IB as well and save some money. But come upgrade time, its scrap it all, versus at least there will be an option on Haswell is my thinking.



So what would stop the OP from picking up a used 3770, K or not, a year from now as a upgrade?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> No rage here sir.. just informing the OP of all of his options so he can make the most informed decision for himself. I buy the best I can/want to afford.



And calling me a chav, etc etc  I expected a little more maturity from someone as well informed as you sir.



BarbaricSoul said:


> So what would stop the OP from picking up a used 3770, K or not, a year from now as a upgrade?



Half an ounce of practical thinking?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I also see Z97 being released at the sametime. Hmm, new chipset for new CPU, just like Z77 and IvyBridge? Meaning to get all the performance gains from the refreshed Haswells, you'll need a new MB. So while socket 1150 may not be intirely dead, Z87 is.


P67->Z68... last I checked, SB/IB worked on both, right?

zxx will be s1150 and support both CPUs as well. 


What is wrong with chav? Is that term derogetory? I though it akin to bloke...if it is, my apologies.. that was totally intended to be playful, like I thought bloke is... 



BarbaricSoul said:


> So what would stop the OP from picking up a used 3770, K or not, a year from now as a upgrade?


From what? I am confused as I have posts coming in from all directions, LOL!


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

well maybe this can help you help me.
i will upgrade CPU and mother board and GPU when my pc get less the 50FPS at some good game


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

You upgrade your GPU in that case...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> well maybe this can help you help me.
> i will upgrade CPU and mother board and GPU when my pc get less the 50FPS at some good game



God knows how PC games will run in 3, 5 or 7 years time.
If i had to make a badly informed estimate, you might have to replace your CPU and MoBo in like 4-5 years, and GPU in 2-3



> What is wrong with chav? Is that term derogetory? I though it akin to bloke...if it is, my apologies.. that was totally intended to be playful, like I thought bloke is...



Sorry about the bad translation, most of the british people hate chavs  Blokes are just "stand up guys", chavs are the scum of the british empire. Kinda like the gypsies that live in romania.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

oh right. i dont see what the hell is the problem here lol what are you arguing about


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Rcoon i mean ill upgrade when i need to.
im not trying to be ahead just at the level 
a GTX 660 gigabyte windforce (non ti) is Awesome for me so im guessing a 760 right now is excellent.
When i see that the games are getting more demanding ill upgrade. Pretty simple eh?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> Rcoon i mean ill upgrade when i need to.
> im not trying to be ahead just at the level
> a GTX 660 gigabyte windforce (non ti) is Awesome for me so im guessing a 760 right now is excellent.
> When i see that the games are getting more demanding ill upgrade. Pretty simple eh?



760's are awesome price/performance cards right now. I'd hazard it would run most games at high settings. Get a second or a better card when you dont like what you're seeing.

BF3 is a good manshoot starting point for FPS. That's the Gigabyte 760.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Half an ounce of practical thinking?



would be no different than if the OP got a 4670 and upgraded it to a 4770 a year from now. 



EarthDog said:


> P67->Z68... last I checked, SB/IB worked on both, right?
> 
> zxx will be s1150 and support both CPUs as well.



Yes, but you didn't get all the performance gain with IB on Z68 or P67. That's why almost everyone that bought IB also bought a Z77 chipset board.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is my final take...

Go haswell if you can/want to afford it. Its the best out now and offers an upgrade path if you choose. It may not be much, but it is there. You will be PERFECTLY happy with IB/Z77 as well and save some cash in the process. But your next upgrade will be complete.

*You cannot go wrong with either really. *

If you SLI the 660ti, a _quality_ 650W PSU is plenty while overclocking both the GPU's and CPU and will not come close to 100% (perhaps 70-80). I will give another example that may mindfunk those in the thread... I run a 3570K @4.5GHZ with an overclocked GTX690 on a 550W PSU. The fan barely turns on and I pulled around 450W PEAK (90% efficient PSU so take away 45W) at the wall while gaming. While stress testing (Prmie95 and Unigine Heaven), I hit 51xW at the wall.



> Yes, but you didn't get all the performance gain with IB on Z68 or P67. That's why almost everyone that bought IB also bought a Z77 chipset board.


What didn't you get? P67 had some limitations on overclocking IIRC, otherwise, Z68 did the entire job?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Here is my final take...
> 
> Go haswell if you can/want to afford it. Its the best out now and offers an upgrade path if you choose. It may not be much, but it is there. You will be PERFECTLY happy with IB/Z77 as well and save some cash in the process. But your next upgrade will be complete.
> 
> ...



I forget that intel is efficient. On AMD CPU's, I recommend 750w Minimum


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

You for real?


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 26, 2013)

I just also noticed that you want to go for the u2212HM (sorry I did not mention this in my post about the SSD, but I missed it somehow). I think you should try to go for the 2312HM instead. The 23" version is not only bigger, but it has much less input lag as well. We are talking about less than 1ms vs 22ms-ish here, which could come handy in online fps games. 

edit: And don't worry about the CPU and the Mobo too much. If you are into gaming, get an i5 and the best GPU what you can afford. You initial lineup looks "ok" to me as a mid range decent build (even if I would prefer different brands).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't disagree with what Earthdog is saying. But this does really sound like a budget limited build, so if the OP can get comparable performance out of a 1155 system for considerably less money($100 or more), wouldn't that suit them better? Also, while Intel isn't producing anymore CPU's for 1155, the OP does have a upgrade path as he/she is not getting the top of the line 1155 CPU. He/she will have the option to upgrade to a 3770.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Before the mods come in and roshambo us, I think the OP has all the information he requires to make an informed decision and its down to him


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Ivy bridge haswell eh Ivy sounds better (when u say it lol)besides haswell is kind of new and ivy is already known for its awesomness.

Now lets make a a plain vote:
IVY bridge or that haswell?
Why?
and btw its E2213 monitor


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

Only go for IB if you can get the same performance as Haswell for considerably less money. If you can afford Haswell, get it. Haswell is just as awesome as IB ever was.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not going to debate what we've already debated, so here's a graph you wont find useful at all. It just highlights the difference between CPU's in games:


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I can't disagree with what Earthdog is saying. But this does really sound like a budget limited build, so if the OP can get comparable performance out of a 1155 system for considerably less money($100 or more), wouldn't that suit them better? Also, while Intel isn't producing anymore CPU's for 1155, the OP does have a upgrade path as he/she is not getting the top of the line 1155 CPU. He/she will have the option to upgrade to a 3770.


The move from non HT CPU to a HT CPU with the same IPC is only an upgrade if the application/game can use the threads. I dont think there is anyone in their right mind that would make that upgrade unless they needed the threads.


Anyhoo - Either or. RCoon and Barb make solid points too. You can go either way and be quite happy. GL!

And Rcoon - again, sorry about the chav thing. I genuinely thought it to be playful like bloke is...


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

uhhh Wtf is this Graph doing here? it reminds me of BARCELONA and im a REAL MADRID FAN


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> uhhh Wtf is this Graph doing here? it reminds me of BARCELONA and im a REAL MADRID FAN



It shows you an AMD Phenom 555 is just as good as a 4770k at the highest of high graphics in manshoot games.
HOWEVER, in RTS games, CPU's matters ALOT


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> Ivy bridge haswell eh Ivy sounds better (when u say it lol)besides haswell is kind of new and ivy is already known for its awesomness.
> 
> Now lets make a a plain vote:
> IVY bridge or that haswell?
> ...



Oh, that's even worse, and you want the U2312HM


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Oh, that's even worse, and you want the U2312HM



i know


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Ill go for I5 3570 and a Z77 VLX ASUS or if i feel like it ill just punch myself and get the V PRO


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm not going to debate what we've already debated, so here's a graph you wont find useful at all. It just highlights the difference between CPU's in games:
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6985/55003.png


Just a note... that is a fully GPU bound resolution. 1080p, where the OP is playing at, may show some differences. 

Sheesh it took so long to find something.. LOL

Here is another test with Crysis 3 at 1080p. There is a ton of difference in this title (because of core/thread differences really): 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1362591/lightbox/post/19332690/id/1302789


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> i know



It's gonna be the part you will likely to replace the least frequently. Do yourself a favor and save up for a "good" monitor. I know $200 is a lot when you are building a budget rig, but it's the thing you have to look at all the times. Perhaps a GW2250HM or a i2252Vwh if you are really on a tight budget and can't go any higher


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> It's gonna be the part you will likely to replace the least frequently. Do yourself a favor and save up for a "good" monitor. I know $200 is a lot when you are building a budget rig, but it's the thing you have to look at all the times. Perhaps a GW2250HM or a i2252Vwh if you are really on a tight budget and can't go any higher



I definently agree, get THE BEST monitor you can


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

1440p is better tho lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

and 1600p is even better than that 

If I was forced to sell either my 2600k system or my 2560*1600 monitor, I'd sell the system first and keep the monitor.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

why


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

Because it would be easier to replace the system with a less expensive system, while I would hate having to go to a smaller screen/resolution. That's why I barely use my laptop as compared to my desktop. My 30" 2560*1600 monitor is literally 4 of my laptop's 15.6" 1366*768 monitors. That is very handy when doing my College assignments. I can have 4 browser windows on my 30" that are the same size as one browser window on my laptop. Comes in handy for having 1 window for my assignment details, one window for working on my assignment, and 2 windows for my research pages, all viewable at the sametime.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

Can this Rig play Battlefield 4 MAXED OUT
??? and ram 
changed to Kingston Hyper X KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2013)

according to the recommended specs, yes



> Recommended system requirements
> 
> The recommended PC system requirements for optimal visual quality and frame rates:
> •Quad core CPU (Intel Core i5 or i7) at 3 Ghz
> ...


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

A 760 is right on the edge of 'maxing out' with acceptable FPS, at least from the early alpha benchmarks...I will assume some performance optimzations will happen, but I wouldn't expect miracles. 

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=735147

No 760 in there, but it is around/slightly slower than a 680 IIRC.

Like I mentioned earlier... 770 if you can/want to afford it.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

oooo 1 more question. instead of the DELL monitor coz i dont think i can afford all that how about using the TV lol?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> oooo 1 more question. instead of the DELL monitor coz i dont think i can afford all that how about using the TV lol?



Terrible idea, probably 1080i and not 1080p, response time is usually awful, but I heard HDMI port 2 has better ms than port 1. Also interpolation - the thing that makes gaming on certain TV's with this sh*t impossible.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

If the tv is remotely modern, it should be 1080p. I haven't seen a 1080i tv in a looooong long time...do we know the exact model of his tv?


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

well ill go with the U2123hm i guess  that specific tv does Go to 1080i though
but can someone explain the difference between i and P


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2013)

That is an old tv then... wow. Seriously.. I have been on 1080p for nearly 8 years, LOL!

Anyway, interlaced and progressive.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> That is an old tv then... wow. Seriously.. I have been on 1080p for nearly 8 years, LOL!
> 
> Anyway, interlaced and progressive.



Always assume people have 1080i personally. My partners dad bought a 50" TV because it was on sale, obviously being an average consumer he saw the HD Ready sticker and bought it up and took it home.
I pick up the TV remote, change it to HDMI Port 2, see the 1080i resolution window pop up in the corner, then laugh my ass off at his expense.
Seriously, 1080i on 50" looks so damn bad xD


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Always assume people have 1080i personally. My partners dad bought a 50" TV because it was on sale, obviously being an average consumer he saw the HD Ready sticker and bought it up and took it home.
> I pick up the TV remote, change it to HDMI Port 2, see the 1080i resolution window pop up in the corner, then laugh my ass off at his expense.
> Seriously, 1080i on 50" looks so damn bad xD



thats not fair i have a 50'' and 1080.... looks good compared to eyefinity on triple 21s or a single 1600*900


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats not fair i have a 50'' and 1080.... looks good compared to eyefinity on triple 21s or a single 1600*900



1080i or 1080p?
50" is fine if you're 20 feet away from the TV, but for 3 feet away and gaming, its going to look mighty blocky.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 26, 2013)

i changed the hard drive to seagat 1tb st1000dm003


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> oooo 1 more question. instead of the DELL monitor coz i dont think i can afford all that how about using the TV lol?
> .....
> that specific tv does Go to 1080i though
> but can someone explain the difference between i and P



LCD TVs can be used with computers just fine, but many of them has high input lag (40ms and more), so online gaming might be more problematic. Some old HD-Ready TVs (not 1080p Full-HD) could only do 1080i (interlaced, which is a term what you can easily Google), but even those are good to use in 720p. Just don't forget that online fps gaming on a TV is usually a very uncomfortable experience from the living room, expect if you use a gamepad or if you are able to put a table and a chair front of the TV and use keyboard and a mouse.




Asus7950DCII said:


> well ill go with the U2123hm i guess



"2123hm" I don't know, but if you meant the U2312HM, that's not a bad one as I mentioned earlier. Nothing special tho, but it has a very good price/performance ratio, and I think it's worth to save up to something like that (note: I saw it on sale for as low as $145 once).


----------



## springs113 (Jul 26, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> Cpu: Intel Core i5 4570 Haswell 3.2Ghz 6MB L3 Cache s1150 - Box
> Mother Board: Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H LGA1150, Intel H87, DDR3 1600, 2xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI
> Ram:G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz SNIPER Edition Dual Channel CL9-9-9-24 (Low Voltage)
> Gpu: Asus GTX760 2GB GDDR5 DX11 2xDVI HDMI DP PCI-E (Seems awesome)
> ...


No oc planned then fine...I recommend either corsair hx series/gamer or seasonic x/s series psu


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 27, 2013)

Seasonic 660W gold X series it is


----------



## Maleko (Jul 30, 2013)

Good case choice


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jul 31, 2013)

love that case


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 2, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> Cpu: Intel Core i5 4570 Haswell 3.2Ghz 6MB L3 Cache s1150 - Box
> Mother Board: Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H LGA1150, Intel H87, DDR3 1600, 2xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI
> Ram:G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz SNIPER Edition Dual Channel CL9-9-9-24 (Low Voltage)
> Gpu: Asus GTX760 2GB GDDR5 DX11 2xDVI HDMI DP PCI-E (Seems awesome)
> ...



Hi guys.
Sorry to butt-in but i think that motherboard isnt compatible with haswell cpu's.. Im just a noob, though, so take it easy on me if im wrong


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 2, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> Hi guys.
> Sorry to butt-in but i think that motherboard isnt compatible with haswell cpu's.. Im just a noob, though, so take it easy on me if im wrong




Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H* LGA1150, Intel H87*, DDR3 1600, 2xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI


The bolded print part is only compatible with Haswell CPUs. Only Haswell CPUs use socket 1150 and the H87 and Z87 chipsets are for socket 1150.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 2, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H* LGA1150, Intel H87*, DDR3 1600, 2xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI
> 
> 
> The bolded print part is only compatible with Haswell CPUs. Only Haswell CPUs use socket 1150 and the H87 and Z87 chipsets are for socket 1150.



hhmmm,, i see.. thanks for the info


----------

